# Put on 3 day week and 10% pay cut; then Company takes on FAS Work Placement Programme



## Marbil (20 Jan 2011)

I was given a 10% paycut last year and then put on a 3 day as the company allegedly couldn't afford to pay me.

They then took on a FAS WPP and are paying this person 250 'expenses' (unvouched).  

As this person does my job on the days I don't work, and the fact that I had to sign on for the days I dont work, isnt this illegal of the company to pay someone else to do my job?

I know they are just using the WPP which makes it even worse!

Can anyone advise me?  Thank you!


----------



## Guest105 (20 Jan 2011)

That is an appalling breech of the WWP scheme. see a solicitor immediately, what a rotton thing to do to you.


----------



## bluemac (20 Jan 2011)

I think you find FAS pays your employer to take them on as well..


----------



## FASWPP (21 Jan 2011)

Attn Marbil,
We have noted your post and would appreciate if you would contact us on wppqueries@fas.ie to discuss.
FAS Work Placement Programme


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Jan 2011)

Shouldn't SW also be made aware of this if you are receiving JB for the days you are not working while they are taking on someone else as a replacement


----------



## Daisy Jones (26 Oct 2011)

Are employees of a company who host a Community Employment Scheme or WPP's not protected by Unions?  I thought that a company could only get approval for these scheme's when they give a guarantee that no workers will be displaced if you have one.  Am I wrong?


----------



## Daisy Jones (2 Nov 2011)

I have been trying to find the answer to the question posed in my previous post through other websites to no avail.  Does anyone know the answer please?


----------



## onq (2 Nov 2011)

I think you should engage with FASWPP from Post #4 aboveand contact them on wppqueries@fas.ie


----------



## pudds (2 Nov 2011)

Daisy Jones said:


> Are employees of a company who host a Community Employment Scheme or WPP's not protected by Unions?  I thought that a company could only get approval for these scheme's when they give a guarantee that no workers will be displaced if you have one.  Am I wrong?



that is very true and in my case this year I've heard the unions said if there are any breaches of agreements this year they will not sign off on another years project.


----------



## Daisy Jones (4 Nov 2011)

Thank you for all your replies.  I e-mailed the FASWWP a couple of days ago but no response yet.  I will keep you all updated on any progress.


----------



## Daisy Jones (9 Nov 2011)

I have e-mailed FASWWP a total of three times with no reply and the FASWWP applications section once.  No-one has replied.  Thank you to pudds for the reply, which I believe, but I would really like an official response to this query.  The fact they have not replied at all makes me suspicious.


----------



## Complainer (9 Nov 2011)

Daisy Jones said:


> I have e-mailed FASWWP a total of three times with no reply and the FASWWP applications section once.  No-one has replied.  Thank you to pudds for the reply, which I believe, but I would really like an official response to this query.  The fact they have not replied at all makes me suspicious.



Why not ask your friendly local TD to submit a parliamentary question? They shouldn't have to do this, but it might help to get a real answer for you.


----------



## Leo (9 Nov 2011)

You might get a better response by phoning them. Many bodies such as this are quite poor at responding to email.


----------



## MacCumhaill (28 Dec 2011)

any update on this? A similar situation happened to me last year, my company put me on a 3 day week, and had a retired worked cover the other two days, this continued for 4 months, and I put them under pressure by contacting the LRC. They put me back on a 5 day week, then employed an extra member of staff (total now 4). They basically had broken my contract, without the required notice or agreement for a short term financial gain, under the guise that there was not enough work to employ me full time. Let us know how your situation is going?


----------



## hopalong (28 Dec 2011)

a friend of mine is a graphic designer and his company took on an intern,he is brazilian and does not get paid,he gets some small expenses for travel to work, anyway his employer made life so difficult for him he had to leave and find another job. everything was fine at work till the government brought in this internship,and employers found out they could get work done for little or nothing.


----------

